
The Vision of Charles and Ray Eames - Petiver
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/11/charles-and-ray-eames-beyond-the-chair/415764/?single_page=true
======
michaelpinto
If you want to see their amazing film work (and they made quite a few cool
films on computing thanks to IBM) take a look at this:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/EamesOffice](https://www.youtube.com/user/EamesOffice)

If you want to be inspired by an amazing product roll out take a look at their
video for the SX 70 (this is one of the amazing products that Steve Jobs
admired Edwin H. Land for):

[https://youtu.be/GXPYera597U](https://youtu.be/GXPYera597U)

If you're a fan of data visualization you MUST see The Powers of Ten if you've
never seen it before:

[https://youtu.be/0fKBhvDjuy0](https://youtu.be/0fKBhvDjuy0)

~~~
ics
There is also a book for the exhibition _A Computer Persective_
([http://www.eamesoffice.com/the-work/copernicus-
exhibition/](http://www.eamesoffice.com/the-work/copernicus-exhibition/)).
It's on Google Books but unfortunately unreadable because most of the images
are withheld.

------
brudgers
Every time I see an architectural flyby, I still think _House After Five Years
of Living_ is the way to explain architecture with film. The subject is "Case
Study House No. 8" aka "The Eames House".

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv7ipQdUrYk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv7ipQdUrYk)

